# Looking for Cleveland, OH metal bands



## WildToddler (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello to all Cleveland metalheads (or any metalheads willing to travel to Cleveland), my band Seed of Ignorance (http://www.seedofignorance) is always looking for metal bands to play with around the Cleveland/NE Ohio area. We're putting together a show in Kent, OH on Feb. 5 and are looking for badass metal bands to fill the bill. We're also down for meeting and playing with metal bands of all stripes anytime!

We play a blend of thrash/death/melodic metal - Nevermore meets Arch Enemy meets Megadeth in a dark alley and a fistfight ensues.


----------



## op1e (Nov 22, 2009)

JB's or The Outpost? Been playing both lately. Playing a Peabody's show Dec 5th. Band link is in sig. Hit us up and add us. Not overbooked for the next year, I'm sure that show on the 5th would work. We tend to work as a gig sharing band. You do us a square, we help you out. However, if you're lookin for a bitch to be your opener all the time, forget about it. But, if you wanna take over clubs, raise hell, and help each other out, I'm all for it!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 22, 2009)

mushroomhead
216
negative process
chapter of progress


----------



## op1e (Nov 22, 2009)

The guys we normally run with are

The Catalyst
Fisticuff
Cellbound
Groovepipe

Here's our show schedule, kinda crazy till January. All but a couple are headlining.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nov 29 2009[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8:00P[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SADIEE RENE&#8217;S[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NORTH CANTON, Ohio[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dec 5 2009[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8:00P[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PEABODY&#8217;S DOWN UNDER[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CLEVELAND, Ohio[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dec 18 2009[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8:00P[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]THE CARRIAGE HOUSE[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]LOUISVILLE, Ohio[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dec 19 2009[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8:00P[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]COURTNEY&#8217;S VILLAGE INN[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MEYERS LAKE[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jan 23 2010[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8:00P[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]THE CARRIAGE HOUSE[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]LOUISVILLE, Ohio[/FONT]


----------

